# DART Photo Ban?!?!!



## AmtrakCrescent20 (Jan 20, 2007)

A few weeks ago, while riding DART Light rail in Dallas, I noticed "No photography without authorization" signs posted in the Cityplace station, which is underground. These signs were not posted in any other station. Is this rule exclusive to Cityplace because it's underground, or is this a new systemwide rule?


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 24, 2007)

AmtrakCrescent20 said:


> A few weeks ago, while riding DART Light rail in Dallas, I noticed "No photography without authorization" signs posted in the Cityplace station, which is underground. These signs were not posted in any other station. Is this rule exclusive to Cityplace because it's underground, or is this a new systemwide rule?


Sounds like an underground issue, not to mention that Cityplace is also under a mini-skyscraper (albeit about 6 stories below). At least they are very considerate about including the words "without authorization". Good photo shoots in such low light are going to require bulky equipment (a tripod at least, but probably a high speed lens as well). That alone would bring attention, so a letter in hand would be a nice thing. Another interesting note is that Cityplace is that they have a stronger police presence than at any of the other stations.

Jim


----------



## Jeff Geldner (Apr 8, 2007)

I've enjoyed riding DART light rail as well as the Trinity Railway Express commuter trains- and have taken numerous pcitures of them, but always outisde.

One possible reason may be the same as on the London Underground. Back in 1990, I photographed a "tube" train above ground (elevated section of track) enroute to Heathrow. I was stopped by an employee who allowed me to continue to photograph once he confirmed I was not using flash. "Flash photography" he explained, "affects the driver's eyes and his ability to see."

Understandable and, as you'll note, well prior to the tragedy of 9/11 here- and last year's incidents on London Transport...

Jeff Geldner

Yosemite National Park, California


----------

